
'Mutant' coyotes with icy blue eyes photographed in and near Pt. Reyes - spking
https://m.sfgate.com/science/article/mutant-coyotes-blue-eyes-pt-reyes-photo-13574847.php
======
davelnewton
Winter is coming.

